
Fast Sparse ConvNets - Marat_Dukhan
https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.09723
======
ekelsen
TLDR; Make 1x1 convolutions sparse, write fast Sparse Matrix Multiplication
kernels, get a nearly 2x speedup with smaller models.

